# What is the farthest you have traveled from your place of birth?



## Lon

My place of birth was Newark, New Jersey and the farthest I have traveled from there is Darwin, Australia. 9,959 miles


----------



## Falcon

Born in Detroit .  About the farthest was  Schlissheim,  Germany,  near Munich.


----------



## WheatenLover

Born in Wiesbaden, Germany. Furthest travel is from there to Montgomery, AL.


----------



## NancyNGA

Born in Ohio.  Traveled to Calcutta, India.


----------



## Shalimar

Born in Vancouver, traveled to Morocco.


----------



## Wilberforce

Born in Yorkshire travelled down as far as Oregon


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

From New Jersey to Oregon and California.


----------



## Don M.

Born in Colorado....traveled all over Europe, and much of Thailand, when in the USAF.


----------



## jujube

Born in the Midwest, traveled to Turkey.  About 5500 miles.  Several times.


----------



## Warrigal

Born in Sydney and have lived here all of my life but have been fortunate to have had the opportunity and the means to travel extensively in Australia, the Pacific, North America, Britain, Europe, Africa and Asia. Those days are now over but the memories remain.


----------



## Marie5656

I was born in Batavia, NY.  Farthest I have gone is California, with a side trip into Mexico for a day trip.


----------



## Bobw235

Born in New Jersey and traveled to Rio de Janiero Brazil as a teenager, just under 5,000 miles.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I have never been overseas..


----------



## Pappy

Born in Norwich, NY. Sent to California for Army service. Oh wait...forgot our cruise to St. Maarten..


----------



## Deucemoi

Born in montana travel with the navy to davao mindanao pi about 14000 miles. from east coast U.S. to southeast asia many times including a trip from calif thru the canal to maine.


----------



## Lynk

From Kentucky to Los Vegas.


----------



## Kadee

I was born in New South Wales ...in a very hot dry mining town called Broken Hill ...I've lived in South Australia since 1971 

It's hard to say how far I've traveled from where I was born ,as my hubby and I traveled around Australia with our caravan for two years  between 2004 ..2006 ..

We useally fly to the Gold Coast each winter for a month  to avoid a little of SA 'S winter and that's just over 2000 km each way  from where we live now ...


----------



## tnthomas

Born in Havana,Cuba....traveled to Alaska, and Japan+ Southeast Asia courtesy of the Department of the Army.


----------



## Kitties

The Middle East from California.


----------



## tortiecat

Born in Montreal - traveled to Alaska, Mexico, Caribbean, Europe, Australia and
New Zealand.  Mostly cruises.


----------



## oldman

York, PA to Singapore = 9576 miles. 
York, PA to Saigon = 8916 miles.

 I am well over 10,000,000 miles total flying miles for United Express (Air Wisconsin) and United.


----------



## Manatee

Long Island NY to Melbourne Australia.

Six trips to Europe, but that is not as far.


----------



## Bajabob

the farthest I've travelled from my birthplace ? Probably the Cape Horn area, or Tasmania.


----------



## Redlo Nosrep

Born in Long Beach, California and went on safari in Kenya in the Seventies. While there, an expat suggested the overnight train to Mombasa on the Red Sea, so that's about ten thousand air miles, if I calculated correctly.  I flew as an international stewardess for five years during that same time period and have been a LONG WAY from my birthplace dozens of times. Always glad to get back to the States.


----------



## nvtribefan

Probably Auckland or Buenos Aires.


----------



## helenbacque

Born in central Virginia.  To the west, it would be Uluru/Ayers Rock in Australia.   To the east, I took a freighter cruise that made stops in Alexandria (Egypt), Haifa (Israel) and Izmir (Turkey). Would need lats & longs to know for sure which furthest.  I had several days shore time in those as well as several stops in Italy.


----------



## JustBonee

From NE Ohio to the Hawaiian Islands ... about 4600 miles.


----------



## hauntedtexan

Niagara Falls, NY to San Ysidro CA... I refuse to count Tijuana Mexico.... mainly because it was a blur :zombie:


----------



## deesierra

My mother was pregnant with me when she moved with my dad and my big brother to California from New Hampshire in 1952. In 1989 my mom and I had a grand adventure back to the east coast....she hadn't been back there since before I was born. What a great trip and wonderful memories! So NH is the farthest I have traveled.


----------



## Myquest55

Born in Paterson, NJ and have traveled to Moscow, Russia - 4665 miles.
Have LIVED in The Hague, Netherlands 3628 miles
Lots to do in between!


----------



## debbie in seattle

I was born in Long Beach, California.    The furthest I've been from there is Shangahi, China  or Budapest, Hungary .   
Both are about 6,500 miles.


----------



## Butterfly

Europe.


----------



## Filip

Born in Warsaw. Occasionally go on business trips to U.S. - California. That's a bit over 4000 ml.
Often go to EU popular sex destinations e.g. Hamburg- Reeperbahn: Zur Ritze, Baalsaal. Amsterdam - De Vallen: Winston Kingdom Club, TonTon Centrum, Eagle Amsterdam. St.Petersburg - Zavist, Golden Dolls, W Club Cabaret.
The fartherst I have travelled is a water cruise from Germany to Caribbean nearly up to 6000 ml


----------



## Trade

Born in Clearwater Florida. 

The farthest I've been from home is South Vietnam.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Born in Wheeling, West Virginia, moved 3000 miles to California in 1944, THEN moved even farther West to South Korea while in the Army from 1960-62.

HiDesertHal


----------



## tnthomas

Trade said:


> Born in Clearwater Florida.
> 
> The farthest I've been from home is South Vietnam.



Cam Ranh Bay, was at 90th Replacement Co. for several days, before transporting to duty assignment.

Nice place to visit, wouldn't want to life there.


----------



## Shalimar

Morocco.


----------



## Lara

Hayama, Japan


----------



## squatting dog

Born N.Y.C. Farthest was South Vietnam... well maybe Cambodia (spent my birthday there in 1970).
Ahhh. home crap home.


----------



## daver66

I was born in Liverpool and farthest travel was to Vietnam. I visited Hanoi several times and I like this city. Vietnamese people are friendly and always want to help you, when you face with problems. For many years I am interested in Asia and every year I want to explore more and more places. Next month I am going to make trip to wonderful country – Japan. I have already bought business class tickets on https://www.iflyfirstclass.com/country/to-japan Lets discover new horizons together.


----------



## Rainee

I was born Sydney Australia and the farthest  I have been is to Cornwall and and Scotland .. 17349 KM away .. distance from Sydney to Cornwall ..


----------



## dollie

i was born in lowell ma. furthest ive been is denver colorado


----------



## Katybug

Germany, Austria, Switzerland


----------



## Pete

Lon said:


> My place of birth was Newark, New Jersey and the farthest I have traveled from there is Darwin, Australia. 9,959 miles



Well Lon you have me beat... its only 7,630 miles to Okinawa, Japan from my birth place in Philadelphia, PA... but that trip doesn't count because I was there courtesy of the U.S. Army in 1964. Personal travel wise it would have to be Prudhoe Bay, Alaska a mere 4,708 miles however considering I made 8 trips back and forth that would give me 37,664 miles.

Was I really ever that young and my son and I on our way to Prudhoe Bay


----------



## CeeCee

I was born in Buenos Aires, Argentina and have traveled to a few countries in Europe, especially Hungary a few times and Ive also been in Tunisia which is in Africa.

Im guessing around 8,000 miles but not sure.


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Furthest I've ever lived from my birthplace was in Montrose County, Colorado. I have visited So. Korea, Germany, and the British Isles. Since all those flights left from Los Angeles, Calif, I have to say the British Isles was furthest.


----------



## hollydolly

It always makes me laugh when people say for example... I travelled to Australia, Japan, India ,  Canada , Europe, ......like Europe is *one* country...


----------



## Magdi

I was born in Hungary and I traveled to Oklahoma, by three planes. I made some photos about the GPS screen, on the large plane that traveled to Houston from Munich.


----------



## Adrian7878

I was born in Kuala Lumpur (now living there) and I have travelled to New York three times now. Distance of KL-NY is 15,110 km.


----------



## TonyK

I was born in Boston, MA and went to Sydney, Australia on a business trip in my 50's. 

10,085 miles.


----------



## Traveler

Born on a farm in New York. Traveled completely around the globe. Lived in Mexico,  and in the Philippines for 7 years. Traveled to Japan, South Korea, Hong Kong, Macau, Thailand, Indonesia, Egypt, Costa Rica, Canada and all 50 states.


----------



## Lara

hollydolly said:


> It always makes me laugh when people say for example... I travelled to Australia, Japan, India ,  Canada , Europe, ......like Europe is *one* country...


I always read that as having traveled to many places in Europe but too many to list separately in a short post. 

You when the grand prize, traveler!

I've never been to any place in Europe but I have one child who has been and is planning, as we speak, to visit many locations for her business she owns. When people list many places they've visited worldwide I always wonder if it was for business, pleasure, or as a child of, say, military parents.

The farthest I have traveled is Japan (navy father).


----------



## KingsX

.

Canada

[Hey, from Texas to Canada is not a short trip !]


----------



## terry123

I envy all of you being able to travel.  I was born in a small rural country town, lived in New Mexico which I loved, trips to Mexico via cruises.  Wish I could have visited New York, seen the seasons change in new England but at this age don't see it happening. But loved reading about all of the different places y'all have been.


----------



## tortiecat

Fairbanks, Alaska; the Panama Canal; Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Traveler

terry123 said:


> I envy all of you being able to travel.  I was born in a small rural country town, lived in New Mexico which I loved, trips to Mexico via cruises.  Wish I could have visited New York, seen the seasons change in new England but at this age don't see it happening. But loved reading about all of the different places y'all have been.



There are specially designated highways that take you winding through the forests of Vermont and New Hampshire during the peak of broadleaf color change. It is a riot of color that defies any description I could come up with. Mother Nature at her most gorgeous.


----------



## HipGnosis

I feel like a ringer (hmm, gotta look up where that word came from), but...
I was in the US Air Force and was enlisted flight crew for 15 yrs, which included Desert Storm.
I've been around the world over a dozen times.  That's not counting the many flights going north / south, like Iceland, Alaska, etc.
I've been to over 30 countries - I've forgotten the exact number and where I put the list of countries.


----------



## kburra

Born in England traveled to Melbourne Australia..12.000 miles


----------



## Gary O'

the other side of the globe a few times
so
as far as possible
on this planet


----------



## GypsyRoadLady

Michigan to Texas


----------



## retiredtraveler

Chicago to various destinations in western Europe...........


----------



## moviequeen1

I was born in Buffalo,NY,in '68 family took a 3 week summer vacation out West: Colorado,Nevada,Calif.We visited  my mom's relatives who lived in burb of San Franscisco,wonderful memories Sue


----------



## Adrian7878

I was born in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. I grew up in Kuala Lumpur and then work around South East Asia at age 28 yrs old.

The farthest I have travelled from where I lived is New York City .... which is 12 hrs time time difference with Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## IKE

I'd never stopped to think about it before but according to Google I've traveled and lived quite a long ways from home a few times;

Oklahoma to Indonesia = 9337 miles.

Oklahoma to Vietnam = 8655 miles.

Oklahoma to Libya = 6404 miles.

Oklahoma to Panama = 3198 miles


----------



## Mjp12344

Born in Indiana and traveled to Istanbul.


----------



## TarheelGal

Moscow or Santiago, Chile.


----------

